# Munich Hotel location discussion thread



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I noticed alot of people here asked about the hotel locations and "what is the best place / location.." I think a discussion on hotel locations maybe helpful so here it is. 

Personally, I am tight wad, so I will stay whichever hotel/motel/pension at the time has the best deal. I REALLY don't think there is a BEST location for Munich, especially if you are to spend a couple days in Munich to see what it has to offer. Munich (like most EU nations) have a pretty good public transportion system which will enable you to get to anywhere in the city in about 15 mins. :thumbup: 

Just my 2 cents worth,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

I take whatever good deal I can get, including freebies and upgrades from the Frequent Stay programs from Hilton and Sheraton that I have a lot of points with from other travels.  

Last time it was Hilton City that had a underground garage and was right on top of a U Bahn Station. Easy to get to any place including the Delivery Center.

Cheers


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

Bee,

I liked being near the BMW headquarters, the new delivery center that is under construction and their Munich plant so I thought the Four Points Sheraton Olympia Park was a good choice.

I'm not sure I'd want to spend a week there or anything but for arriving the night before you'll be picking-up a new car, it's a perfect location. It certianly heightens the anticipation and sense of being at BMW's home when you can see the four cylinders building from your hotel.

When the new delivery center opens, it'll be an ever better choice since you could walk over to pick up your car.

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/fourpoints/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=148



beewang said:


> I noticed alot of people here asked about the hotel locations and "what is the best place / location.." I think a discussion on hotel locations maybe helpful so here it is.
> 
> Personally, I am tight wad, so I will stay whichever hotel/motel/pension at the time has the best deal. I REALLY don't think there is a BEST location for Munich, especially if you are to spend a couple days in Munich to see what it has to offer. Munich (like most EU nations) have a pretty good public transportion system which will enable you to get to anywhere in the city in about 15 mins. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Anyone have a good alternative for the Munich Airport? The Freising Marriott isn't being accepted for reasonable Priceline bids.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> Anyone have a good alternative for the Munich Airport? The Freising Marriott isn't being accepted for reasonable Priceline bids.


I've only had to stay at the Airport once but the Kempinski was great (for an airport hotel).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

*Holiday Inn on the Leopoldstraße - Important Update*

I've recommended (and many 'Festers have followed this recommendation with great success) the Holiday Inn Munich North on the Leopoldstraße.

When I was there a few weeks ago for our latest factory delivery, the manager, Herr Bormuth, gave me an overview of the renovations. He just sent me a slide show and some pictures and it looks like what was a nice, clean but rather dated hotel will be super.

The Central Tower is closed right now for renovations and all the rooms are being redone, with new carpeting, new furniture, new a/c, new windows, etc. The main lobby and entranceway will be next and then they will do the north and south towers so the entire project should be done by Silvester.

They will continue to have Munich´s largest breakfast buffet (11 m long) and great secure parking for a new BMW.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I've recommended (and many 'Festers have followed this recommendation with great success) the Holiday Inn Munich North on the Leopoldstraße.
> 
> When I was there a few weeks ago for our latest factory delivery, the manager, Herr Bormuth, gave me an overview of the renovations. He just sent me a slide show and some pictures and it looks like what was a nice, clean but rather dated hotel will be super.
> 
> ...


Is this the property?

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi...CPVLKXUCTGWAKCHPQKM0YBCIY4?_requestid=1527504


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Pedal2Floor said:


> Is this the property?
> 
> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi...CPVLKXUCTGWAKCHPQKM0YBCIY4?_requestid=1527504


That looks like it. I'm sure the hotel will be nice once the work is done, but it is a PITA when one can hear hammer drills on a regular basis. I stayed there about two years ago, and it wasn't fun.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Jawohl



Pedal2Floor said:


> Is this the property?
> 
> http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi...CPVLKXUCTGWAKCHPQKM0YBCIY4?_requestid=1527504


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

xspeedy said:


> That looks like it. I'm sure the hotel will be nice once the work is done, but it is a PITA when one can hear hammer drills on a regular basis. I stayed there about two years ago, and it wasn't fun.


The renovations only started recently. I stayed there during the renovations in August and didn´t here a thing.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Jspira said:


> I've only had to stay at the Airport once but the Kempinski was great (for an airport hotel).


I agree with the old man on this one... here is why:

1) the Kempinski right by the international terminal, you'd have to blind and stupid to not be able to find it.

2) The Munich Airport Marriott is a good 15 mins away from the airport. The thing about Kempinski is that it takes you less than 30 sencond to check in (if you depart from MUC) or 60 seconds away from S-bahn station. It is really convenient.

3) you can crash as soon as you grab your luggage and walk out of the terminal:thumbup: especially after a 13 hrs flight from Los Angeles, non-stop:eeps:


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

*A few more reasons...*

4) The breakfast is very good (but not free).

5) When we stayed there as part of a one-night layover for an early morning connection to Vienna, it was the week of the 1-series intro. It was the press HQ hotel, with lots of brochures, etc. There was a caravan of X3's at the main entrance to shuttle the press to the test facility. It was better than a showroom.


----------



## vrrooom (Dec 31, 2005)

I have stayed at the Mariott near the U6 station on Berlin Str and at the airport Mariott. I agree that the airport Mariott is at least 20 minutes from the airport and something closer would be nice. The Mariott on Berlin Str, is very close to the Ubahn ( the same line you take to the current delivery center) so it is very easy to get to the car pick up. As I always use FF miles for hotels, i cant comment on price, but the hotels always provides me with a free full breakfast.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

beewang said:


> I agree with the old man on this one... here is why:
> 
> 1) the Kempinski right by the international terminal, you'd have to blind and stupid to not be able to find it.
> 
> ...


Yep. I'm staying there coming into Munich for Oktoberfest, since I couldn't find any better deals. But it is rather expensive compared to the Marriott (can be had for $55 - $60 on Priceline). The taxi ride from the Marriott to the Airport is pretty short.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I highly discourage staying at Four Point Sheraton Olympiapark. It is old, small and no A/C.


----------



## sbb (Jul 16, 2006)

Any thoughts on Le Meridien near the HBF? I am taking the train in.


----------



## jk0001 (Jan 1, 2004)

sbb said:


> Any thoughts on Le Meridien near the HBF? I am taking the train in.


I stayed there and it was terrific, it was a easy U ride the delivery center. It has underground parking, that is protected so your baby won't get scratched. Also being close to the HBF you can run down and get a quick snack any time of the day.


----------



## brianlbailey (Aug 15, 2006)

If you really want to rough it take a look at this link.

http://europeforvisitors.com/munich/resources/munich_hostels_camping.htm


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

LOL!!:thumbup: :bustingup 

dude!! i 've gotta try that next time :clap:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

sbb said:


> Any thoughts on Le Meridien near the HBF? I am taking the train in.


Le Meridien is the equivalent of Marriott/Hyatt hotel in EU. I have not stayed at the Munich city center Le Meridien. However my impression of their brand is very good.

You certainly cannot go wrong w/ staying near by the HBF (food, internet cafe, shops... food.. food... food..)


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jspira said:


> I've recommended (and many 'Festers have followed this recommendation with great success) the Holiday Inn Munich North on the Leopoldstraße.


+1

Love that 20 min walk to U station, very nice parking - probably best from our trip.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

nivki89 said:


> Love that 20 min walk to U station, very nice parking - probably best from our trip.


Wow, you must walk more slowly than I do. For me, it's usually 12-15 min and if you are feeling lazy you can hop on the bus.

The renovated hotel (at least the sketches of the new design) look great. Hope the rates don't go up.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jspira said:


> Wow, you must walk more slowly than I do.


We was not in a rush and it was rain.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

jk0001 said:


> I stayed there and it was terrific, it was a easy U ride the delivery center. It has underground parking, that is protected so your baby won't get scratched. Also being close to the HBF you can run down and get a quick snack any time of the day.


A good place to go. Across the street from HBF. Right at the city center. Everything is within walking distance (At least to me, I always walk around 2-3 hours a day when in Europe). Some parking spots are tight. Try #24 on main floor and #59 on upper level.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

Guys, These $60 hotels are becoming some sort of a myth as I try to do more and more research. Priceline is indicating and average price of $160 per night between Oct 18-21st and I don't want them to check me into a ghetto with my bid.... So, far NWA is giving me the best rate of $93 a night........at Kings Hotel (the one that BMW recomends).... Any hints on what to do? 

Thanks,

Ted


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

nivki89 said:


> +1
> 
> Love that 20 min walk to U station, very nice parking - probably best from our trip.


Walk??!!:dunno: but why??!!:eeps: There is a bus station across the street from the "Metro" (German version of Costco/Priceclub) store and the bus takes you straight to Munchner Freiheit (Schwabing distric) in like 3 minutes

What is the matter with you Amerikans??!!


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

IF you want local, family run hotels:

Hotel Asam right behind the Asam (or St. Nepomonk) Kirche

or Hotel Acanthus on the Hauptfeuerwache

Both have reasonable rates, comfortable but basic rooms (with the option for better/deluxe rooms or suites) and best of all - they're both a 5-10 minute walk from the Marienplatz. Needless to say, U and S-Bahn connections are trouble free.

The Acanthus is owned by a former Portlander (Oregon) so English is well understood. The Asam owners understand English too but it is not their native tongue.

Underground parking is available at both (for a modest price) but both garages are tight.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

TTG said:


> Guys, These $60 hotels are becoming some sort of a myth as I try to do more and more research. Priceline is indicating and average price of $160 per night between Oct 18-21st and I don't want them to check me into a ghetto with my bid.... So, far NWA is giving me the best rate of $93 a night........at Kings Hotel (the one that BMW recomends).... Any hints on what to do?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ted


Oh boy!! Ted... you have LOTZ of homework you need to read

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68144

also, do a search on biddingfortravel.com

If you decided you just want to throw in the towel, check you PM and call me


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I've recommended (and many 'Festers have followed this recommendation with great success) the Holiday Inn Munich North on the Leopoldstraße.
> 
> When I was there a few weeks ago for our latest factory delivery, the manager, Herr Bormuth, gave me an overview of the renovations. He just sent me a slide show and some pictures and it looks like what was a nice, clean but rather dated hotel will be super.
> 
> ...


For 250 euro a night, I sure hope our donation goes to a good cause, because we were not impressed. It was clean, but as Jspira said "very dated".


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

firehire said:


> For 250 euro a night, I sure hope our donation goes to a good cause, because we were not impressed. It was clean, but as Jspira said "very dated".


250 a night - when did you go? I paid anywhere between 65 and 90 EUR per night.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Jspira, Firehire is there RIGHT en vivo 
LOL!! for 250 Euros a night, I'd rather stay at the Munich Airport Kempinski and get a Suite.

http://www.kempinski-airport.de/en/special/index.htm?id=&item_id=10238&details=1

Its Oktoberfest... location will cost a premium:eeps:


----------



## tbiggs27 (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but


Hotel Europaeischer Hof is a great hotel. Awesome breakfast, and it was pretty cheap when I was there in August. (70-80 Euro?) It is directly across the street from the Munich Hbf, a few blocks from the Fussgaengerzone (pedestrian shopping zone). Check it out!


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

beewang said:


> Oh boy!! Ted... you have LOTZ of homework you need to read
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68144
> 
> ...


I think I am going to PM you... Trust me I read all the info on the provided link at least couple of times.....and I did get good prices but still the cheapest one being $100..... I am big believer in the "search" function before posting


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

beewang said:


> Walk??!!:dunno: but why??!!:eeps: There is a bus station across the street from the "Metro" (German version of Costco/Priceclub) store and the bus takes you straight to Munchner Freiheit (Schwabing distric) in like 3 minutes
> 
> What is the matter with you Americans??!!


Nothing wrong with Americans! - that why more then have a population is overweight!!:dunno:


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

nivki89 said:


> Nothing wrong with Americans! - that why more then have a population is overweight!!:dunno:


+1.........people wonder why europeans are slim? what kind of diet? well, they smoke, they drink, and they eat a lot of butter. but they eat small portion and walk a ton.

I always walk a lot even in NYC, about 4~5 times a week that I walk about 45 minutes. hey, it saves money on metro too.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Start walking, Bee. 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

I have booked the Marriott for the days after I have picked up my car but the day prior is not available at all for some reason (not even available from their website). I think I bid up to $65 in that area for just that night with no luck so far. Is it worth increasing the bid in Centre City North or staying somewhere else since there is no concern with parking. I would think being closer to the Delivery Center would be best for the morning but I am looking for some ohter opinions. 

Thanks!


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Another very nice property, though not cheap is the Hotel Cortiina. WWW.Cortiina.de. We found this hotel to be extremely comfortable, they spoke perfect English, and the rooms were large and comfortable. It was a short walk to all of the beer gardens, shopping and English Gardens. While the Cortiina was on the expensive side, it was in-line with other 4&5 star properties in Munich in July (World cup time). The Cortiina is modern and chic; they have a garage on site.


----------



## vrrooom (Dec 31, 2005)

The only hotel I would avoid is the Vier Jahreszeiten Kempinski which has an outstanding downtown location, but.....we noticed they screened people into different breakfast rooms based on who socially you were. My family owns a large company in Northern Germany so we were in the socially acceptable room, but others were treated like.....do. They are a bit full of themselves in the hotel.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

vrrooom said:


> The only hotel I would avoid is the Vier Jahreszeiten Kempinski which has an outstanding downtown location, but.....we noticed they screened people into different breakfast rooms based on who socially you were. My family owns a large company in Northern Germany so we were in the socially acceptable room, but others were treated like.....do. They are a bit full of themselves in the hotel.


How did you discern they were screening?


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

> The only hotel I would avoid is the Vier Jahreszeiten Kempinski which has an outstanding downtown location, but.....we noticed they screened people into different breakfast rooms based on who socially you were.


I disagree with this report. I have stayed their several times in the past few years so this is based on one casually dressed (but usually presentable) American's view. They have three connected dinning rooms, with the number being used depending on how full the hotel is. I have gone to breakfast alone, with my family (wife and/or 20-something rather scruffy-looking son), and sometimes with students from LMU or TUM. The seating was random, as best as I could determine, depending on where the openings happen to be at the time. In every case, we were treated pleasantly. Also, I really like the kiwi-fruit juice!


----------



## dimebeerman (Aug 28, 2006)

Just booked Meridien next summer at 155 Euros per nite.


----------



## Shawn_speed (Jul 11, 2006)

Marriott Munich was $88+tax for Saturday, Oct. 8th and $75.00 + Tax for Sunday and Monday on Priceline.

We would like to use the subway and trains every chance we get (A real novelty if you live in Phoenix). Is the .5km walk from U6 station to Marriott Munich pleasant with a roll along and laptop bag or should we make other arrangements?

Shawn
Phoenix


----------



## vrrooom (Dec 31, 2005)

Shawn_speed said:


> Marriott Munich was $88+tax for Saturday, Oct. 8th and $75.00 + Tax for Sunday and Monday on Priceline.
> 
> We would like to use the subway and trains every chance we get (A real novelty if you live in Phoenix). Is the .5km walk from U6 station to Marriott Munich pleasant with a roll along and laptop bag or should we make other arrangements?
> 
> ...


The walk is less than 10 minutes to the UBahn 6 station. It is in a residential area with sidewalks and pedestrian mall for the last block.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

b-y said:


> I disagree with this report. I have stayed their several times in the past few years so this is based on one casually dressed (but usually presentable) American's view. They have three connected dinning rooms, with the number being used depending on how full the hotel is. I have gone to breakfast alone, with my family (wife and/or 20-something rather scruffy-looking son), and sometimes with students from LMU or TUM. The seating was random, as best as I could determine, depending on where the openings happen to be at the time. In every case, we were treated pleasantly. Also, I really like the kiwi-fruit juice!


I agree with b-y...on our first trip to Munich we stayed at the Four Seasons. Cheap rental Opel and not exactly elegantly dressed, but we were treated royally and sat anywhere we wanted to. I would suggest not getting a "cheap" room...you'll end up in a small space with a view of the interior shaft. (We didn't, but I saw one of them).


----------



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

I always stay at the Hotel Isartor; great location downtown, all sights within easywalking distance, and only a block from the nearest subway stop. Great breakfast included. Parking is available too for a price. Price typically around 90 Euro's/night. Most rooms have a balcony too which is nice.

www.hotel-isartor.de


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

I recently stayed at Le Meridien. Nice hotel in the sense it was newer, clean and fairly cheap on Priceline ($110 in mid August). It is nice being across from the HBF and a few blocks from the main shopping area. The area immediately is a bit "seedy" with strip clubs and the like if that bothers you, but had some ok restaurants and shopping. 
The one note I will say is that when we were there it seemed to be predominately booked by Middle Easterners. I had no issues with this except at times in the hotel we felt like we were being stared down and people began avoiding us, like not going in the elevator even though they were waiting longer if we went in (This happened a lot) and I am not sure the reason for this and I have even asked a Muslim friend and he had no idea. I did not really get it, but what I did get was how everything was in German (obviously)and Arabic. English on request. Not sure if this is the norm or we were there at a certain time etc. :dunno: 
We have also stayed at the Marriott by the airport and it was a Marriott, no complaints. Best of luck!:thumbup:


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

jk0001 said:


> I stayed there and it was terrific, it was a easy U ride the delivery center. It has underground parking, that is protected so your baby won't get scratched. Also being close to the HBF you can run down and get a quick snack any time of the day.


jk001,

I am also looking into the Le Meridien due to central location and convenience.

As for parking, do you know what they charge for valet or non-valet parking [email protected] the Le Meridien?

Thanks!


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone hear of Wombats City Hostel, Munich, Germany near HBF?

From the website it looks pretty clean/safe/happen'ng.

http://www.wombats-hostels.com/munich-hostel/rates-hostels-munich.shtml

It's pretty darn inexpensive too!

If someone has seen it or stayed there, please provide info/tips!


----------



## mkIRM3Vert (Aug 17, 2004)

Shawn_speed said:


> Marriott Munich was $88+tax for Saturday, Oct. 8th and $75.00 + Tax for Sunday and Monday on Priceline.


Just booked that exact hotel for Sunday and Monday night myself via Priceline. :thumbup:

I see from the other thread that you pick up on the Monday the 10th . We are the 11th. I will keep an eye out for your car in the parking lot.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

mapezzul said:


> I had no issues with this except at times in the hotel we felt like we were being stared down and people began avoiding us, like not going in the elevator even though they were waiting longer if we went in (This happened a lot) and I am not sure the reason for this and I have even asked a Muslim friend and he had no idea. :thumbup:


I actually like it when middle-eastern types don't get on the elevator with me.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

beewang said:


> Le Meridien is the equivalent of Marriott/Hyatt hotel in EU. I have not stayed at the Munich city center Le Meridien. However my impression of their brand is very good.
> 
> You certainly cannot go wrong w/ staying near by the HBF (food, internet cafe, shops... food.. food... food..)


I've stayed at Le Meridien for both my ED trips. I'd rate it at least half a star better than most Marriotts in Europe. Its really a great property; I think its really appropriate for an ED trip because I find that the chain seems to share BMW's talent at blending art and technology in a way that delights the customer. It is also my personal preference to be close to the city center to be able to enjoy all the food, drink, shopping, sites, etc...


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

TTG said:


> Guys, These $60 hotels are becoming some sort of a myth as I try to do more and more research. Priceline is indicating and average price of $160 per night between Oct 18-21st and I don't want them to check me into a ghetto with my bid.... So, far NWA is giving me the best rate of $93 a night........at Kings Hotel (the one that BMW recomends).... Any hints on what to do?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ted


I was able to get October 6 and 7 at the ArabellaSheraton for $75 USD per night. I also added my daughter to the room (for a total of 3 persons) with no additional charges. I'm finding everything to be fine except I was surprised by the parking costs in the covered garage. It cost me 14 Euros for one night, so the second night I am on the street in front of the hotel @ no cost. I think my new car can take a little rain.

By the way, I used PDC with my Active Steering to parallel park in front of the hotel. When the right side mirror lowered automatically so I could see the curb, it made this the easiest parallel park ever.

By the way Bee Wang...your Navi disc is working perfectly. This is the third Navi system I have, and it is clearly the best one yet.


----------



## fidozoom (Dec 28, 2004)

emdreiSMG said:


> I actually like it when middle-eastern types don't get on the elevator with me.


ah and what a culturally diverse country the US is !?


----------

